

RunThis - Let your readers run snippets of code directly from your blog. - kuszi
http://run-this.appspot.com/

======
avinashv
Clever idea. Pretty impressive language support and I like the way the output
is presented with some useful meta information. I would love to see the team
at Github integrate this into the <http://gist.github.com> platform.

I assume the results here are cached, right? This would obviously get very
resource-intensive on even a marginally popular blog.

~~~
pook
How about integrating this into a collaborative programming quiz site?

Imagine if TopCoder used this.

The idea: people sign onto teams, then collaboratively hack at a problem in
real-time, in public. You could pop some popcorn and watch their editing
sessions, cheer them on xor scream at them for bugs...

------
briansmith
Cool idea.

For this to be really useful, it needs to be able to define a snippit (e.g. a
function), and then let the user type his own code (e.g. an application of
that function) to see the results. Otherwise, if everything is static on the
page, you could just pre-calculate the results when building the page.

------
alttab
If it sends the code back to the server to get executed, I could see a slew of
interesting security opportunities here. I wouldn't exactly allow someone with
Firebug and working knowledge of C run executable code on my server.

Cool idea! Hopefully I'm misinformed about the security thing.

~~~
pook
<http://ideone.com/pevus2IP#>

Seems like they have some measure of security.

edit:

<http://ideone.com/fAKNPIh2> pwd returns my dir as /home/APiDcF.

<http://ideone.com/ZY3tZ93M> echo $SHELL returns /bin/false

an ls command indicates this dir only contains a prog.sh.

<http://ideone.com/lJpkGwHV> catting it doesn't work.

------
Deestan
Does this give you anything that a pre-calculation of output during blog post
upload doesn't give you?

------
mcherm
When I tried running it everything timed out. Did it work for anyone else?

~~~
kuszi
for me it seems to run fine now.

